# Cd Key



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Where in the registry can I find the cd key for a game I have installed. The game files were corruped in a crash and I need to reinstall. The game is Starcraft and the expansion set.

------------------
This space for rent.


----------



## AirPolgas (May 16, 2000)

StarCraft CD-Key... hmmm...

I am a player of this game also, and I have been perusing message boards before. The point of this is, you sound like (although you may not be) someone trying to pirate the thing.

The only thing I could advise you is to look at the back of your CD jewel case since the sticker on it has the CD-key. If you are one of those unfortunate people that lost the CD-key, you may contact Blizzard for it. They will ask you to mail in your CD, then they will either give you a new one or "extract" the CD key off of it.

Best of luck to you and the game. Another advise: do not concentrate on tanks in Terran 10









------------------
"There are no stupid questions, just stupid people." -- Mr. Garrison on South Park


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Nope no pirate here. I have the jewel case in my hand and there is no sticker on it. It does say (The only Allies are Enemies)Though. 

I do have it installed on my system and I did enter the number about a year ago.

I really would like to find where it is.

------------------
This space for rent.


----------



## AirPolgas (May 16, 2000)

The BroodWar CD does not have the key, just the StarCraft.

------------------
"There are no stupid questions, just stupid people." -- Mr. Garrison on South Park


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Well loking at *both* cd, Jewel cases neither one has any key on it.

Most games include the key inside the jewel case on the little booklet or on a sticker stuck to the outside. I dont know why it was not done this way with there's.


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

My copy of starcraft has the cd key in a white box printed in the lower right on the insert on the back of the jewel case for starcraft. It is not labled as a cd key, but that is it. Also, it is 4 numbers then a dash then 5 numbers then a dash then 4 numbers.

------------------
Frenat
------------------
Eagles may fly high, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.

[This message has been edited by frenat (edited 07-24-2000).]


----------



## Kyle2077 (Jul 13, 2000)

my number is xxxxxx

warning this number is only ment to be used to back up your copy not pirate it.
I dont know if the numbers are interchangable

[number removed]

[This message has been edited by LarryCore (edited 07-25-2000).]


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

Numbers are interchangeable but if two people try to go onto battle.net and play on line with the same cd key at the same time then that number is banned from that site indefinitely.

------------------
Frenat
------------------
Eagles may fly high, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Kyle2077, please take out that # I realy was hoping to find it in the registry. I appreciate all the help you guys have given as I have been all over my registry.

Anyway I tried to call tech support but they were busy







but I will try again today.

In case anyone finds this in a search later there E Mail addy is [email protected]

Thanks again to all that helped.

[This message has been edited by Chris A (edited 07-25-2000).]


----------



## AirPolgas (May 16, 2000)

Bravo for asking Kyle to take the number out, Chris. Either he should edit his post or a moderator should snip it off.

I got the game around a year after the release, so the key location may have been different in the packaging. It is only needed to install the game and, like frenat said, to play on Battle.net.

It may not help, but I once closed my eyes and hit the number key during the installation and I got SC installed 3 times out of four. You could try that, but do not go on battle.net


----------

